# Magic, Thurs Feb 5th - $20 and a sunny powder day - WHY WERN'T YOU THERE???



## billski (Feb 5, 2015)

Who says 4" isn't a powder day?   With so much un-tracked, and so few people, I had trails to myself all day long.  By about 2:30 everyone was bailing, so I closed the place up.  Reefer showed as promised, but he never could catch me   Reef closed up the place too.  So this is a report more about the east side (blues and greens) then about the west side.  I actually didn't care for west today.  A light breeze has spread the new pow (plus the 12" earlier in the week), into a nice, smooth looking ride.  But under the surface, lurked the big bumpy moguls.  My body's a little too old to be taking that unexpected impact over and over again.

The weather turned out great.  The snows came in 2" before the snow report and 2" after that.  By 10 the clouds had broken up, it was a bluebird day with only an occasional mellow breeze.  So sitting on trusty Red was a pleasure.

So much for the bad   On with the great.   OMGOMGOMG, wow, float and cruise on top of pow, untracked ALL DAY LONG.   It seemed that all the powder wolves didn't look in all the right places.  On trail I was in stuff 4" to 12", with an occasional 18" divot.  Hey, I'm not talking about the sides of the trail, but smack down the middle of the trail.   This is the first time in the east I have ever linked together so many sinuous turns, up down, up down, what a rhythm.  then I found some side stashes that I just couldn't get enough of.  Up to my knees in places.   

I got first tracks in several areas, and in others second tracks.  And I didn't hit the slopes until 10:15!

The greens were perfect.  Any more than 4" would make it difficult to make forward progress given the gentle pitch.

The blues rocked.  Blues were generally groomed on one side, leaving the bumps from last week covered with the newfallen.

Woods were incredibly deep with pow, up to my knees in many places.  And untracked in so many places.

I got fresh tracks until the closing bell.  Unbelievable - Only at Magic.  I can't say you'll get fresh tracks on Wednesday, but if the winds blow it in,  you will have virtual fresh tracks I suppose.

Now this was a relatively mellow day for me.  I was skiing at a good speed, with some incredibly easy turning, the pow kept the speed in check.  The stuff under the lift had excellent cover, given the competition last weekend had wiped it clean before.

Here's a some photos I snagged before the camera battery died.  Just as well, this is a PG forum and the pow photos would have been downright obscene!

First tracks:







Who says you have to get first chair?


----------



## billski (Feb 5, 2015)

A couple more






So what's your lame excuse?  :smash:


----------



## reefer (Feb 5, 2015)

Great day at Magic! Pleasure to meet you Billski. Very ellusive on the hill………………………
Word is a new record for day ticket sales on a Thursday was set. The old record was 72………………….
I’ll delve into this more next time I’m up.
Plenty of scraps today! Should be a great weekend!


Some pics of the West End:


Slide of Hans combined with an ungroomed middle wizard was sweet:







A couple of Black:










Talisman has been closed for a while. Got a ton of snow piled up. Got a sweet groom on the lower half:










Heart of Magician was deep!







Broomstick was nicely groomed with a Jersey Barrier on the skiers left! Nice!











Love this view!


----------



## billski (Feb 5, 2015)

Wonderful shots reefer!  I knew I should have done Heart....


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks like a lot of us have been to Magic lately but you two killed it with the timing!


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 6, 2015)

Ill be there weekend  of feb 21-22.. Cant wait


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 6, 2015)

Good stuff guys.  That groomer pic needs to go on the Magic site.  Grooming has been incredible lately.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 6, 2015)

makes me a sad panda that i was stuck at work ... not fair.


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2015)

RustyGroomer said:


> Good stuff guys.  That groomer pic needs to go on the Magic site.  Grooming has been incredible lately.


ABSOLUTELY YES!  
The grooming is also quite thoughtful.  There is a LOT of groomer turf for the many folks who love it.  Word needs to get out.


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2015)

It was the people early in the week that really killed it, with the foot of fresh.

Another foot on the way, and it seems that Magic will partake will be uber awesome icing for Presidents week crowd.  The armchair manager in me says this is the absolute best time to crank up the marketing and obliterate those old stereotypes of no grooming, lack of snow, and experts only.


----------



## hammer (Feb 6, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> makes me a sad panda that i was stuck at work ... not fair.


+1

Magic has a little bit for everyone...just wish it wasn't over 2 hours (I know, others drive a lot longer).


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2015)

hammer said:


> +1
> .just wish it wasn't over 2 hours (I know, others drive a lot longer).




CARPOOL!!   I  pretty consistently make it there in 2.5 hour from the Burlington Mass area.  And I drive pretty reasonably.

I know, the "Magic Bus Shuttle" driven by Ms. Fribble!


----------



## j law (Feb 6, 2015)

Very jealous... Magic has become my favorite area in southern Vermont.  Tree skiing is fantastic and I love the steep terrain up top!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 6, 2015)

Bill what route do you take to Magic?  It's always closer to 3 hrs for me and it looks like our startpoints are pretty close. I pick up Rt2 at Walden Pond, follow it to 91 to Rt 30 in VT.  

Awesome pics btw!


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 6, 2015)

Good on you for getting it. I was going to be there today, but someone deposited a stomach flu in me :angry:


----------



## reefer (Feb 7, 2015)

skifastr said:


> Bill what route do you take to Magic?  It's always closer to 3 hrs for me and it looks like our startpoints are pretty close. I pick up Rt2 at Walden Pond, follow it to 91 to Rt 30 in VT.
> 
> Awesome pics btw!



That's the last way I would go......................
Once on 91 stay there until exit 6, then take 103 to 11.

Or you can* save 25 miles each way *off that route. We both take 140 north off of route 2 to Winchendon then take 12 north through Keene. Brings you up to 91 exit 5. Go up to exit 6 and take 103 to 11.
Time is probably close in average cases, but on off times it is quicker this way also.


----------



## billski (Feb 7, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> Good on you for getting it. I was going to be there today, but someone deposited a stomach flu in me :angry:



That sux.  Make sure you call in sick on monday with the stomach flue and go skiing.  You should have top flight conditions while I roast in the badlands for a week.


----------



## soulseller (Feb 7, 2015)

hammer said:


> +1
> 
> Magic has a little bit for everyone...just wish it wasn't over 2 hours (I know, others drive a lot longer).



Ha! I wish it were only 2h from me.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JFP (Feb 7, 2015)

I was still finding blank canvas on Friday!! It was a great day to revel in Magic's awesomeness..


----------



## slatham (Feb 7, 2015)

Plan on the early rise tomorrow and take a - cough cough - sick day on Monday. Hope to see some of you up there. Think snow!


----------



## H2ofowlerNH (Feb 7, 2015)

I think I'm headed to Magic tomorrow, will take advantage of the new snow!  Wish I could blow off Monday but I have a damn meeting.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 8, 2015)

Great report and pictures Bill and Reefer.  Magic looks like it's at its best.  Also glad to hear about the East side trails, the blues and greens are so underrated.


----------

